# Freshly laid eggs



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all, iv just seen these newly laid eggs this afternoon. Can anyone tell me if they look okay. 
They are leucomelas dart frogs


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

they look flipped over. you need to flip them to where the black is facing up.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

How? With what ?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They are either upside down or not viable.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2013)

These eggs look old and dead to me. They may have been alive once. Probably dried out and dead now. I find I need to gather and care for eggs like this within a few hours especially if they do not have constant supply of clean fresh water


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

These eggs were not there earlier this afternoon so they have only just been laid in the last few hours.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Try and flip one over and see if the other side is black, which would be good, use a spoon , or butter knife,


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

As part of their development process, the eggs should orient themselves to gravity, with the animal pole on top. If they do not spontaneously flip with the black up, they are no good. Just give them some time.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll check again tomorrow thank you,.wait for pics


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

grendel88 said:


> As part of their development process, the eggs should orient themselves to gravity, with the animal pole on top. If they do not spontaneously flip with the black up, they are no good. Just give them some time.


These are the eggs 24 hrs after laid. Does anyone know if okay


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Are these okay 24 hr post laid


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

They look very good to me!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I see ten healthy eggs there judging based upon "looks"...Good luck!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Yay I'm soooo pleased to hear you say that. I was worried they were not black enough.


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Agree. Looks like a viable clutch to me. Good luck.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks all that reply, I have pulled them from the hut now as I have two pairs in there and only one hut. I'll post another pic tomorrow too. Does anyone know how much meth blue I should use.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

People use methylene blue in different concentrations. I have heard 1 drop per gallon of water up to 1-2 drops per 4oz of water. It all depends on how bad of a mold problem you are having. If it is really severe mold issues you have gone through, use the higher dose. I would start out using 1 drop per gallon and if you still have an issue with mold, mix it stronger. I prefer to use non organic things as sparingly as possible. You should also always leave eggs with the frogs for 24-72 hours after they are first laid to give ample time to fertilize them. But they are probably fine...just for future reference. Also keep your tadpoles water at 73-76°f when you get that far! If you use the methyl blue for their water I would use the one drop per gallon at that point. Good luck!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Submerge your eggs about 1/4 to 1/2 way up with the methyl blue solution!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Are these looking okay today


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Really looks like a clutch of fertile eggs.

As to the recommended use of methylene blue: one drop per gallon is a dose recommended mostly by aquarium hobbyists to treat/prevent fungal infections in tropical fish. However, I seriously doubt that at this very low concentration MB will have the desired anti-microbial effect (I'm a pharmacist with an advanced degree in pharmaceutical chemistry - to me this 1 dpg concentration is a placebo). If you want to *feel* better about your chances to sucessfully raise frog babies you can use MB at this conentration to prevent fungal infections. It is unlikely to do anything (including harm) but it'll calm your nerves which in turn will contribute to your eventual success!

MB can be really helpful for the treatment of manifest fungal infections but at a much higher and effective concentration. I recommend a dilution of 1-2 drops of MB per 100 mL.

My personal experience is that fungal infections are extremely rare when eggs/tadpoles are developing in slightly acidic water that contains tannins. Just soak some leaf litter in the water you use. This seems to be relatively fool proof (<- it works for me and I consider myself a fairly advanced fool).

Relax and enjoy your clutch - and keep us posted.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you I really appreciate your expert advice and I am very nervous as to their development. I brought MB in case I needed it and I have made some as you recommend. I will keep you posted with a picture every day. I have kept the eggs on a Petri dish in a plastic tub on top of wet kitchen roll with the lid on, will they be okay like this and can I leave them at room temp. 
Regarding the leaves? What leaves?
Regards


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Here are a few pics of my leucs.


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Cookie said:


> Thank you I really appreciate your expert advice and I am very nervous as to their development. I brought MB in case I needed it and I have made some as you recommend. I will keep you posted with a picture every day. I have kept the eggs on a Petri dish in a plastic tub on top of wet kitchen roll with the lid on, will they be okay like this and can I leave them at room temp.
> Regarding the leaves? What leaves?
> Regards


There is a lot of advice on this board from real experts. Just search the egg and tadpole care posts. I do it pretty much like you do - keep them on a Petri dish on moist paper towels in a plastic box. I don't control temperature and keep them at room temperature. Has worked for me like a charm. I lost one clutch but this was in the dead of winter when I went on a business trip and turned the heat down. 

When the eggs hatch I keep the tadpoles individually in small plastic cups. That's when the leaves come into play. I soak leave litter in lukewarm water. Any leaves will do (oak, magnolias; doesn't matter). After 20 min the water will be brownish. I dilute this "concentrate" with fresh water until it only has a lvery ight brownish tint. That's it. The water will have a slightly acidic pH and contain tannins washed out of the leaves (the cause of the brown color and have anti-microbial activity). Think of this as kind of a herbal tadpole tea in which I keep my tadpoles. I make partial water changes (~ 1/3 of old tea replaced by fresh tea) once a week and I feed fish food (tropical fish flakes). 

Don't worry too much. This may be your first clutch but it won't be your last.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Day three photo leuc eggs


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

My viv with fogger on


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Day 4 leuc eggs


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Day 5 not looking too good I think, any comment please.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bummer...I'd be surprised if any of those made it...look far gone at this point. It happens.


----------

